# Dragonfly Sitting / Dragonfly Flying



## cgipson1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Love the background on this one:






Got this one flying... and it was about 10 yards out. This is a max crop shot...


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice set, really cool DIF shot.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, I love the background too - now if you could just get rid of that darn dragonfly!.  I think this background is starting to overpower the little critter.

Your flight shots are pretty good (I usually can't even see them in flight).  In this case the blue markings don't work well with the blue sky but that is a minor issue.  I like the cropping, left room for the thing to fly inside the frame (though I wish there was something at lower left and bottom to balance, like some flowers or something).


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> I agree, I love the background too - now if you could just get rid of that darn dragonfly!.  I think this background is starting to overpower the little critter.
> 
> Your flight shots are pretty good (I usually can't even see them in flight).  In this case the blue markings don't work well with the blue sky but that is a minor issue.  I like the cropping, left room for the thing to fly inside the frame (though I wish there was something at lower left and bottom to balance, like some flowers or something).



Yea.. I get a lot of multicolored backgrounds where I find these guys.. at least they are usually soft! 

It took me a while to be able to focus on them consistently... this one is about the farthest ( probably farther than the 10 yards I posted) I have managed to catch one sharp. I was amazed that I was able to see his "smile" in the image... that was shot with my 28-300 at full zoom... and that is literally an 800byX crop (pixel for pixel.. no image resizing) right out of the image.. so that may give you some idea of how tiny he looked to the naked eye when I shot him. This dragon was up at about 30 degrees.. nothing in the background at all except sky! Guess I could PS something in... lol!


----------



## tevo (Sep 22, 2011)

Charlie, again with the dragonflies.

Trevor, again impressed with Charlie's dragonflies.


----------



## shootnride (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the flying one     awesome wallpaper on my tablet. Ty,,,,,,,,


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2011)

shootnride said:


> I like the flying one     awesome wallpaper on my tablet. Ty,,,,,,,,



hahaha... that's funny! Thanks! There are actually some better images than this one, of Dragons flying at http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/256194-practicing-aerial-captures.html


----------



## shootnride (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep! Great one also ty


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------

